# Fundamentals of Professional Welding



## هانى شرف الدين (27 أغسطس 2006)

[http://www.free-ed.net/free-ed/BldgConst/Welding01/welding01_v2.asp

موقع يحتوى على الدروس الاتية موقع رائع جدا وبه العديد من الابحاث الاخرى الكاملة

Lesson 1 — Properties and Uses of ****l
Lesson 2 — Basic Heat Treatment
Lesson 3 — Introduction to Welding
Lesson 4 — Gas Cutting
Lesson 5 — Gas Welding
Lesson 6 — Soldering, Brazing, Braze Welding, and Wearfacing
Lesson 7 — Introduction- Shielded ****l-Arc Welding and Wearfacing
Lesson 8 — Introduction- Gas Shielded-Arc Welding​


----------



## eng_3mr84 (1 سبتمبر 2006)

jazak allah kol khayr


----------



## prof mido (15 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم يا م/هاني
أحيك علي هذا المجهود الرائع
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حازم محمد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## basheerh (16 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير راااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## علي فتحي (27 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير م/ علي فتحي


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 أكتوبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## حمدي_2004 (16 يناير 2007)

مشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## moh_farouq (10 مارس 2007)

الله يباركل و يذيدك من نعيمه


----------



## مراقب (11 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذه المواقع


----------



## همام2007 (14 مارس 2007)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (14 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## إيهاب أحمد محمد (6 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## islamiccastel (6 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## lion1550 (6 أبريل 2007)

مشكور كتير كتير


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------

